# Ben Moore Aura



## ProPainterMGC (Jun 15, 2013)

Anybody using Aura exclusively? Interior or exterior? I have had limited exposure. I used the exterior low lustre and achieved great coverage over a clear sealer...albeit it was an earth tone covering a similar color. I'm getting mixed results using the interior satin. No flashing over a flat finish which surprised me. Roller cover definitely makes a difference. Anybody sold 100%?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

A decorator I work for uses it exclusively on int walls. Mostly the Matte and the Bath & Spa.
She uses a lot of color too. I feel like I'm still getting used to it really. To me, it applies differently than other paints I've used. 

Love the coverage, and the low flash. It seems to be very quick to set up, you have to lay it off fast. 

Overall, I like it. I can't yet get it to flow out as smooth as slower drying wall paint. 

I've not had to use more than two coats, even with reds, and this customer specs white primer. 
The color foundation primer was kind of a flop at my local BM for some reason. They've had several G's of it on sale for like $20 for a while now.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

I've used quite a bit of both interior and exterior. I don't believe it's the end-all, be-all, paint for every occasion, but it does serve a purpose. For interiors I like the bath & spa for being a true moisture room matte wall finish. I also like to use it for low-hide colors, where it can save money by eliminating coats. Otherwise, it makes for a good up-sell for those who must have the best ( most expensive) of everything.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I have used alot of it (int) and after using Regal matte also I think I can say that the Aura is very superior in scuff resistance/ smudge -dirt resistance.
I sell my customers on what works for them in the long run, not what applies easiest for me..

That said- a bit of H2o and extender works wonders for spread and application.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

I use a lot of it and as others have said - it has it's place but it's not for every job. There are cases where ben will do just as well - since only ben and Aura run Gennex. Depends on what you're covering, what you're rolling, lighting conditions, sheen etc...

There is a learning curve with it in terms of touching it after rolling it out. You can't go back on it a few minutes later as it's like molasses. You have to let it dry and then deal with any issues.


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

Regal Select uses Gennex too. Honestly, I can't tell the difference anymore between Aura and Regal Select in terms of application. They both dry equally as fast and they both seem to require using the extender if you want a shot at actually keeping a wet edge on any wall that has some height to it.


----------



## GreenGuy (Feb 14, 2013)

I use it a fair amount. It smells weird. And tastes weird. As for application I'm not sure learning curve is really the right term as much as Unlearning curve is appropriate. IMO it's a premiere example of many painters refusal to accept the critical role that technology plays in today's products. You have to trust the product to do what it's designed to do and not compromise that by inserting your own experiences with other paints onto it. 

The paint will level itself. Dip it and lay it on. One direction only. One pass only. Even application, no working it in. Use the correct size and appropriate type of brush for the surface. Lay it on and lay it off. Let it do its thing. Same with the roller. Don't worry so much about the wet edge and DEF don't back roll the life out of it. It's not designed to be worked to death (or worked at all really). Just designed to be applied and allowed to work. 

I find that a lot of older school painters have the most trouble with aura. Things that may be true in the past or with other paints simply aren't true for it. Unless its exceptionally hot I wouldn't thin at all. It's the way other paints are now. And the way Im sure all will be in the future. 

Just my 4 cents. ($0.02+MARKUP=$0.04)


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

Carl said:


> Regal Select uses Gennex too. Honestly, I can't tell the difference anymore between Aura and Regal Select in terms of application. They both dry equally as fast and they both seem to require using the extender if you want a shot at actually keeping a wet edge on any wall that has some height to it.


I didn't know that. I need to get some Regal and add that to my lineup. How would you compare Regal Select to ben?

I like Aura and am always looking for Aura performance in a cheaper package.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Select is a very good paint, but you really have to make sure you box and regularly stir or you will see sheen and color variances. The colors are super, and the cured finish is very good.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Select is a very good paint, but you really have to make sure you box and regularly stir or you will see sheen and color variances. The colors are super, and the cured finish is very good.


We've been running alot of Select lately in 3 different sheens and a bunch of custom colors. Very impressed with the coverage and user friendliness. Good stuff.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Most user friendly wall paint BM makes, IMHO. Interestingly, I find it applies completely differently than Aura.


----------



## Sherwin1394 (Aug 31, 2012)

BrushJockey said:


> That said- a bit of H2o and extender works wonders for spread and application.


I will second that. It's no secret that the EPA is ruining everything with all of this voc compliant bs. Those voc's are the solvents and extenders that slow down the drying process to make the paint level and slick out like it should. At the same time, since the solvents are being taking out all of these low voc paints, they now have much higher solids (the ingredients in paint that remain on the surface after the solvents evaporate) which should theoretically increase hiding power. If you were to add a couple of ounces of latex extender (true, you are essentially dumping the voc's right back into the paint) you can have the best of both worlds.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Most user friendly wall paint BM makes, IMHO. Interestingly, I find it applies completely differently than Aura.


Totally different. To me, Natura is the closest in working characteristics to Aura. I find them to be very similar, in fact, I cut back on Aura because Natura is just as good and less money. 

RS is nice. We used tons of the glycol form regal, like everyone probably did. Always liked it, but this is better. Buttery. 

I also think that Ben is a pretty darn good paint at its price point. I also like their waterborne ceiling paint (the yellowish can). Its a nice ceiling flat. 

There are just too many options these days.

For years and years it was all 253 and regal on everything.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We have used very little Natura due to there being no matte finish. We do like it though.

None of the other Gennex products level like Aura does while it is still wet on the roll or cut. Dries fast, but really flows until it does set up.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Totally different. To me, Natura is the closest in working characteristics to Aura. I find them to be very similar, in fact, I cut back on Aura because Natura is just as good and less money.
> 
> RS is nice. We used tons of the glycol form regal, like everyone probably did. Always liked it, but this is better. Buttery.
> 
> ...


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Yet, the wb ceiling paint is fantastic.


----------



## MDServices (Oct 29, 2011)

Do you guys like the wb ceiling paint (yellow label) better than the muresco ceiling paint? I've never used the wb


----------



## MDServices (Oct 29, 2011)

And to add to the tread. Love aura, regal select & Ben. Use them regularly along with ultraspec


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

It is better than Muresco for certain. Not that Muresco is bad, we used a lot of it. Now, we either use the WB ceiling paint or a cheaper flat (UltraSpec, Glidden 150, etc in white). Any tinted ceiling paint is now WB unless it is for new construction textured ceilings that are getting sprayed.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

DeanV said:


> It is better than Muresco for certain. Not that Muresco is bad, we used a lot of it. Now, we either use the WB ceiling paint or a cheaper flat (UltraSpec, Glidden 150, etc in white). Any tinted ceiling paint is now WB unless it is for new construction textured ceilings that are getting sprayed.


I've dropped Muresco, its the same price as the WB ceiling, and better. Makes sense to not carry both. I used the US Flat on a couple ceilings at home and its fine for most things. I even had a few holidays (shocker I know) that touched up fine, a week later when my wife pointed it out. Actually she noticed it immediately, I just procrastinated in fixing it.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

For me, Murseco is about $5 cheaper than the WB ceiling paint, depending on where I buy it from.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

DeanV said:


> For me, Murseco is about $5 cheaper than the WB ceiling paint, depending on where I buy it from.


Well, if you get a big enough job, gimmie a call and we'll meet up somewhere.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Too bad you are on the other side of the state. One of the local stores does better on pricing, just a bit more of an inconvenient location (corner of Ghetto and Crack street


----------



## KD PAINTING (Nov 8, 2012)

Aura is an excellent product for interior painting !


----------



## Dkon7 (Jan 23, 2013)

Wet hide-Aura covers like a foot of snow. Dry hide-not so much.
BM claims it to be the 'magic wand' for hat banding and picture framing. Not so much. It still takes a good drywaller and a good painter to keep this from happening.
Washability is good and it doesn't easily rub through but when washed with a clean rag, it burnishes.
Limited color choices.

IMO-Not worth the extra $.


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

this paint dries to the touch so fast. just cut the whole wall first and let it dry. then roll with a microfiber roller. also helps alot to use the extender. i did my own house with aura. turned out really nice.


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

GreenGuy said:


> I use it a fair amount. It smells weird. And tastes weird. As for application I'm not sure learning curve is really the right term as much as Unlearning curve is appropriate. IMO it's a premiere example of many painters refusal to accept the critical role that technology plays in today's products. You have to trust the product to do what it's designed to do and not compromise that by inserting your own experiences with other paints onto it.
> 
> The paint will level itself. Dip it and lay it on. One direction only. One pass only. Even application, no working it in. Use the correct size and appropriate type of brush for the surface. Lay it on and lay it off. Let it do its thing. Same with the roller. Don't worry so much about the wet edge and DEF don't back roll the life out of it. It's not designed to be worked to death (or worked at all really). Just designed to be applied and allowed to work.
> 
> ...


well put.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

jenni said:


> well put.


Do you taste your paint?


----------

